
Show HN: Free to use static generated landing page template for your mobile app - sandoche
https://github.com/sandoche/Mobile-app-landingpage-template
======
andrefuchs
I like the minimalistic style. I really like that you included the "Launch as
Web App" button. Did you create it?

~~~
sandoche
Thanks a lot, yes I did :)

~~~
andrefuchs
Great work. Could you share a .svg version of it on GitHub? Maybe commit to
[https://github.com/webmaxru/progressive-web-apps-
logo](https://github.com/webmaxru/progressive-web-apps-logo)

